# animal science



## floware

Field and topic: Hi, everyone!
Does anyone how to say "animal science" in Spanish?
Is it the same thing as zoology? or is that different? Any experts in the field?
THANK YOU!
---------------------
Sample sentence: Professor "X" specializes in animal science.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I think it works on the same principal as in English, where instead of saying animal science we talk about biology, zoology, agricultural science, etc.

Are you able to narrow your field down a little more?


----------



## floware

Hi!
Thanks for responding, but I have NO OTHER CONTEXT. That's all. 
It just says this professor specializes in animal science.
Could it simply be Ciencia Animal?


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I've been hoping that a native speaker would respond to this one.  I can't think of anything better than your suggestion, given the amount of information you have to go on ... and yet I have a niggling feeling that there _is_ a better alternative out there.


----------



## fsabroso

Hi,

"Ciencia animal" looks good, it's undertandable; but sound a bit weird to me, I prefer use "zoología"

I searched this "term", and I found a lot, including in academic title. 
So it will be good to use it.


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Floware.

En la universidad donde estudié hay un departamento de Animal Science o *ciencias pecuarias*. 
Es el término que conozco como traducción directa.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## floware

¡GRACIAS A TODOS!
lauranazario, tienes razón.
Yo trabajé en un lugar por cinco años donde traducíamos del español al inglés. 
Allí traducíamos ciencias pecuarias como animal science. Ahora estoy traduciendo del inglés al español y NO podía acordarme del término correcto. ¡ESO ES! Mil gracias.


----------



## lauranazario

Siempre un placer, Floware. 
LN


----------



## Ayafacha

Hello everyone, I know this is a very old post but I want to share the term for "animal science" that we use in México: Zootecnia.


----------



## vicdark

Concuerdo con Ayafacha, en la facultad de Agronomía la materia se llamaba Zootecnia. Ciencias Pecuarias también es aceptable.


----------

